# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Mma training + weight schedule help

## bobsappfan

I want to train mma and weights and keep my weight at 90kg

How should I train, here are some of my thoughts

1. Mma 4x per week weights 2x per week (15+ reps)

2. Mma 5x per week 1
Weights 4x per week 2 (15+ reps)
Week 1
Week 2
Etc...

3. Mma 5x per week 1-2
Weights 4x per week 3-4 (15+ reps)
Week 1-2
Week 3-4
Etc...

4. Mma 5x per week 1-3
Weights 4x per week 4-6 (15+ reps)
Week 1-3
Week 4-6
Etc...

5. Mma 5x per week 1-4
Weights 4x per week 5-8 (15+ reps)
Week 1-4
Week 5-8
Etc...

Or how does anyone recommend?

----------


## bobsappfan

6. Mma 8 weeks 'as above'
Weights 8 weeks 'as above'
'as above'

----------


## bobsappfan

Lol 101 views, no replies all good I worked it out  :Wink:

----------


## groundfighter1

How well do you recover? that's the big question, you don't want to overtrain.... got to find that fine line!

----------


## bobsappfan

Went gym 6 days and kick box 3 days. Now I'm sick with a cold so I'm takin a few days off. 

I think that's a good amount maybe one more sesh kickboxing  :Wink:

----------


## CMB

why would you ever want to go into the 15+ range for reps?

----------


## bobsappfan

I recover better high reps less weight, the low rep stuff depletes me too much.. Lately I've been reppin out at 12

----------


## Hunter

You didnt give enough info to answer your question.

How hard do you lift?
How much extra cardio do you do?
Your class schedule how much grappling, striking and how much of it is sparring?
What is your workout schedule and what lifts?
Whats your nutrition like?
Do you compete? If you do at what level?
How old are you?
Are you on anything?

----------


## bobsappfan

Private

----------


## bobsappfan

I also stretch alot during my weight and kbox sessions.

I will get back into the bjj soon probs

----------


## cro

your arms have to shot boxing the day after bis/tris


> I'm 24, dont compete, just coming off test deca cycle now, about to start 6 weeks clomid/nolva.
> 
> Gym workouts are 3-4 exercises each muscle group 3sets 8-12 reps all except shoulders 30 reps(superset) calves 15 reps
> 
> Sat- chest
> Sun- back
> Mon- morn hammies/calves, arvo kbox
> Tues- morn shoulders, arvo kbox
> Wed- bi's tri's
> ...

----------


## bobsappfan

Private Private

----------


## groundfighter1

you may be more prone to overtraining now that you're off ? 
you may not be giving yourself enough time to recover?
just a thought

----------


## cro

do you fight?

----------


## bobsappfan

> do you fight?


Na, maybe in the future

----------


## cro

if your not fighting i wouldnt drop the weight training. but its all about your goals and what you want to put your heart into.


> Na, maybe in the future

----------


## BUDGIE

> I want to train mma and weights and keep my weight at 90kg
> 
> How should I train, here are some of my thoughts
> 
> 1. Mma 4x per week weights 2x per week (15+ reps)
> 
> 2. Mma 5x per week 1
> Weights 4x per week 2 (15+ reps)
> Week 1
> ...


WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO ACHIEVE? to look good or strentgh condition?

----------


## bobsappfan

> WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO ACHIEVE? to look good or strentgh condition?


Both, I'm hoping strength condition will produce the side effect of looking good, but I want to maintain my weight around 90kg

----------


## n4529359

If i was you i would keep weight training to a minimum , do like maybe a 2 day split 1 day - upper body higher reps fast movments low rest 
day 2 - power movments squats deadlifts abs, maybe some speed work. after this split have a rest or cardio/light day, because your striking will be rubbish then maybe initally 3 -4 days of whatever fighting style. 
don't try and fall in the pitt trap of coming from a bodybuilding background to fighting where you think weight training is the most important thing. 
just what i think .

----------


## BUDGIE

> Both, I'm hoping strength condition will produce the side effect of looking good, but I want to maintain my weight around 90kg


S.C WILL KEEP[ YOU LOOKING good but not as good as a b.b!
a good strength conditioning programme for mma,would consist of core,plyometrics,b.w exercises, explosive moves with resistance i.e power cleans,jammer. then raw lifts like b.press,squat,rows,d/lift

----------


## bobsappfan

> If i was you i would keep weight training to a minimum , do like maybe a 2 day split 1 day - upper body higher reps fast movments low rest 
> day 2 - power movments squats deadlifts abs, maybe some speed work. after this split have a rest or cardio/light day, because your striking will be rubbish then maybe initally 3 -4 days of whatever fighting style. 
> don't try and fall in the pitt trap of coming from a bodybuilding background to fighting where you think weight training is the most important thing. 
> just what i think .


Sounds good, I'll give it a trial run

----------


## bobsappfan

> S.C WILL KEEP[ YOU LOOKING good but not as good as a b.b!
> a good strength conditioning programme for mma,would consist of core,plyometrics,b.w exercises, explosive moves with resistance i.e power cleans,jammer. then raw lifts like b.press,squat,rows,d/lift


Yeah, imma give the 2 day split a shot and incorporate some BW and plyometrics into my routine also
Thanks mate

----------


## nevergiveup

I was training for a year twice a week five hours on two differnt days at my dojo and then I was training on at least two or three other day with either weights or something at home and I found when I took a month off I realized I was over training and not letting my body have enough time to recoup. I was starting to get hurt all the time and get sick when I used to never get sick. I suppose everyone is differn't but I think we all need to let the body repair after we tear it down. 

I had a problem when training because I didn't have a specific enough goal when training. I want to train for endurence for MMA/karate and I wanted to gain muscle for looks and strength. I had too many opposing goals.

----------


## nevergiveup

> How well do you recover? that's the big question, you don't want to overtrain.... got to find that fine line!


^^^I second this^^^ 

You will get more from training if you let your body catch up and you will start to get hurt like I did.

----------


## Floydian

i think you overtrainning ..man take it easy bro

----------

